# Upper GI series for acid reflux--NERVOUS



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

hiokay, so i got a really bad sinus infection in november that took 3 rounds of antibiotics to kick. i wasn't pleased with that because i have such a sensitive stomach--IBS tending toward D--but i got through it. i developed this feeling every time i swallowed--i felt like there was a lump in the middle of my chest. i attributed it to all the phlegm i was hocking up. GROSS. my md said i was gastritis from the antibiotic. i took nexium for two days--but i got diarrhea and stopped. the pain went away but i still had all the phlegm. not a cough, just that nasty throat hacking noise to bring it up. it's kinda thick and clear to cloudy. yum, right? and it is worse in the morning and right after i eat. i do periodically get a weird lump feeling in my chest/lower throat. and i burp a lo! and i am still getting periodic pain in my sinuses. but no congestion or infection. i finally went to an ent who wants to do a cat scan to rule a sinus blockage--please, no! and an upper GI series because she thinks i have acid reflux.so, what i can i expect from the upper GI? i am really nervous because i've read that the barium can cause constipation. i don't want that even though i am not prone to it. any suggestions or experiences?and, can acid reflux cause phlegm? i had no idea until i started looking on line! i have always had periodic heartburn, but i never had phlegm like this. could the antibiotics have created this issue? can acid reflux cause sinus problems/pain? after my ent appointment i got to thinking about my tmj or teeth grinding. does anybody have experience with that an sinus pain?i feel like i just got to the point where i have my stomach under control somewhat with the help of diet and hyomax. i am on an antidepressant that doesn't bother my stomach--celexa. and now i have this whole new issue. i am frustrated and scared. i even dreamt about the upper GI last night.....thanks for reading all this!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Upper GI I found to be quite simple and easy.Do not worry about getting constipated from the barium as they put a laxative type agent in it so you clear it out of your system quickly.I have heard of others having a cough ect from GERD type symptoms. Don't know about the phelgm.You had aLOT of antibiotics which could have upset your intestinal bacterial balance. A Probiotic can get your gut back into good bacterial balance. So look at our Probiotics forum for info on those.All the best


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks. that's good to know about the barium. i guess i just---well my stomach, ibs, rules my life and i like to stick to my routine and so does my stomach. i can't eat before the upper GI and my stomach won't like that. i am just not wanting to go out of my routine because i fear my stomach will punish me. so to speak. but i know i need this test. and probiotic--got it covered. when i was on the antibiotics--i doubled the probio and ate 3 yogurts (stoneyfield) a day. now i take 2 probio a day. thanks for the tip.


----------

